# SHould i stick with western



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Have you tried:
Reining
Cutting
Sorting
Equitation
Trail (as in obstacle)
Pole bending
Barrel racing
Calf Roping
Team Roping
Pleasure

There is a lot to do Western! Personally I went the other way 20 years ago; starting out English and went Western. English isn't harder it's just different and typically more formal. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

you could always ride both or try somthing new instead of lessons. go on a trail ride or to a playday


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i say have a go at english, you never know untill you try it! If you dont like it, stay with western.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I went from english to western and I personally think that western is WAY harder... so i think the transition to english would not be that hard for you.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It's really a personal thing. For me, I started out Western but switched to English last year. I LOVE it!  Never switching back, haha. I do better English. But anyway, it really depends- one isn't harder than the other, they are just different. I think you should give it a try, though. You might love it!  I also find the English saddle to be more comfy, but that's just me lol.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

It never hurts to experiment. I ride western as a young kid (6 or 7) and then went to english lessons around 8 or 9. I'm an avid western rider now but jumping in an english saddle once in awhile is a fun change, too.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Sure! Try it. WE can't tell you if one is better than the other. That is something you have to decide on your own.

The way I look at it is, you aren't SWITCHING, you are ADDING! I am a Saddleseat Rider through and through. I am taking Western lessons right now and LOVE it! I don't love it as much as Saddleseat, but nevertheless it is still fun to know. I feel that it is something I will want to keep doing.

Try it!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i think western is more comfortable and way easier then english!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

See, Ginger. I am the exact opposite. I see my flat cutback as "Comfy, and Secure" while this big Western Saddle that I can barely get on my horse(okay, I lack upper body strength) is too bulky under my legs, and is not very comfortable. It IS getting better though. I am getting used to it! How funny! 

One word of advice for the OP... don't try it once. Set yourself up to actually TRY it. Don't get in the saddle and say "This is weird, I'm going back." Stick with it for a little while. And don't be afraid to sink back to your comfort zone during your trial period. I think the only thing that has kept me sane is being able to go back and ride mine in between my lessons.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

get out there and try some western events!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> See, Ginger. I am the exact opposite. I see my flat cutback as "Comfy, and Secure" while this big Western Saddle that I can barely get on my horse(okay, I lack upper body strength) is too bulky under my legs, and is not very comfortable. It IS getting better though. I am getting used to it! How funny!
> 
> One word of advice for the OP... don't try it once. Set yourself up to actually TRY it. Don't get in the saddle and say "This is weird, I'm going back." Stick with it for a little while. And don't be afraid to sink back to your comfort zone during your trial period. I think the only thing that has kept me sane is being able to go back and ride mine in between my lessons.



i agree really TRY IT before you decide. the first time i rode western i was sore sore sore! but now im getting more use to the bulkiness and security of the western saddle as i was use to the skimpy small english saddles.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, I would try different kinds of western, or if you want to be a more versatile rider you should try English.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with the general consensus here. At least try it. I am myself a big western fan and don't find it boring as there are so many different things to do with it. But on the other hand to keep yourself from getting bored, I suggest you try to vary your western "routine" as much as possible and try everything you can/want to with it. Trail rides are my favorite. And trail class, barrels, pole bending, etc etc etc. But I do think to be a more well rounded rider you could and probably should take some english lessons for a while, especially since you are obviously interested in it and have the opportunity.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Have you tried:
> Reining
> ...


i agree....you can also convert to english and then master the best of both worlds! thats what i did. how rude of me* welcome!*


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

I second what has been said: TRY IT! Since I grew up in Europe I grew up riding English. Western started getting a foot in the door when I was leaving. However I came over to the US and started doing Western, I wanted to see what it's all about. Let me tell you, the hardest thing for me is the difference in rein use: In Western you do almost no rein work -all legs. It's pretty scary from English -where you "micromanage" (how my trainer calls it :wink your horse with the rains to barely anyhting in Western. It's hard giving up that control, but its getting better  Since you go the opposite you might find it oppositely interesting :wink: But do try, the more you learn and the more different ways you learn you will be able to find your own style that might be a mix of different styles. It can change your perspective on everything and is definetly fun, since its a challenge. Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone else I think you should try everything at least once


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

I also wanted to add: Riding Western has made me understand riding English better - if that makes any sense. Maybe it's just that I have good trainer though


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

Try it. Only you can judge if it was worthwhile or not. But I really doubt you know EVERYTHING about western. There's just soooooo much to be done...


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i would like to try it too..I was wondering if it might help me balance a bit better

im sure you might benefit from knowing some of both forms of riding..I always thought there was probably tricks from the english trade i needed to know to maybe become a better rider all around

so yeah..give it a go


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I think English makes you more in touch with the horse's movement..
It's worth a try and can only make you a better rider...


----------



## jfarmboy (Oct 2, 2008)

Lady Dreamer: get a synthetic saddle there a lot lighter and less bulky


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I was in the same boat as you 3 years ago. Switched to english...did flatwork for about 3 months and then went on to jumping...never looked back. I love english...saddle is more comfy...stopped having lower back pain...love the adrenaline rush of jumping combined with the precision of riding without all that bulk underneath me...love "feeling" my horse more. I'll never go back to western personally. I was coming from the AQHA world...where it seemed like everybody was a snob and horses "retired" at age 6...bleh...never again.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

jfarmboy said:


> Lady Dreamer: get a synthetic saddle there a lot lighter and less bulky


I wish they would get some! And ones with flexible trees would be a godsend. lol! I will look into that if I ever start doing it on my own. 

I have a system down fairly well now. Been practicing on the shorter horses they give me. One the big guys I think I'll still be nice and use the block.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

hotreddun said:


> I was in the same boat as you 3 years ago. Switched to english...did flatwork for about 3 months and then went on to jumping...never looked back. I love english...saddle is more comfy...stopped having lower back pain...love the adrenaline rush of jumping combined with the precision of riding without all that bulk underneath me...love "feeling" my horse more. I'll never go back to western personally. I was coming from the AQHA world...where it seemed like everybody was a snob and horses "retired" at age 6...bleh...never again.


Funny, I've always seen it the other way around, but I definitely prefer english to western. If you're curious it really won't hurt to give english a try, but which is better is definately a personal decision. You could always go back if you don't like it.


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

I ride both english and western. I like them about the same and I don't find one harder than the other, just different.


----------

